# Why people move south



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmm...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Kind of have a point... here're some more


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

And a couple more


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

When did you come to my town?  And you didn't even stop by to say Hi.  

Actually, I would move if it looked like a couple of thoses shots.  I would dare say 80% do look like this area in the winter though.  This time of year isn't so bad, around the end of march when there is still feet of snow on the ground, Key West looks mighty inviting.


----------



## crushing (Jan 20, 2007)

All that beautiful heaven sent snow isn't in the South.  That stuff is why people go to the great white North!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 20, 2007)

All That, and a ridiculous heating bill from your gas company.


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> All That, and a ridiculous heating bill from your gas company.



True, but we don't have tornados, hurricanes, and that high cooling bill from the electric company all summer.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 20, 2007)

Me either, except for a high cooling bill, running That AC. (which I don't. I'm a fan man!) Aside from that  !


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

Those are great pictures and I wish that we were having a little more snow here in the Great Lakes State.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Those are great pictures and I wish that we were having a little more snow here in the Great Lakes State.


 
Are you insane??? More snow...As more me I heading West when retirement looms...


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, great pics!  

No fair, I want snow!!!  :tantrum: 

Still not home yet, but when that happens, snow would be great!  Although, if the roads are clear I could take the bike for a spin......Silver lining?  Think so!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> if the roads are clear I could take the bike for a spin......Silver lining? Think so! :uhyeah:


 
If you take your baby out in the snow be sure to give her a good bath afterwards..I don't know about over there but the road crews here salt the bejeesus out of the streets, and salt corrodes metal..As for me I take all my ''baby's" out in the snow..


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> salt corrodes metal....


 :wink1: 
Ha ha - I work as a chemist specialising in pipeline corrosion for the oil industry......

Cheers for the tip though, can't wait to get home and ride!


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 21, 2007)

Look, it's plain and simple...
People move south for the bathing suits, period....
You know it, I know it, and since the bulk of the population is closer to the equator, they know it, as well...
Personally, I like it here in PA...cold, hot, wet, dry, windy, I don't care...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

It is all about being out in the elements.  Trust me go dress warm and then practice your art out in the snow. (you will love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is all about being out in the elements.  Trust me go dress warm and then practice your art out in the snow. (you will love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention all members:

Brian has lost his mind.  Please excuse his rantings about snow being fun until we can get his meds under control and under no circumstance should you follow his advice!  The men in nice white coats will be with him shortly.

Thank you.

Lisa


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is all about being out in the elements. Trust me go dress warm and then practice your art out in the snow. (you will love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm gonna arrange a "psychic eval" for Brian..Despite long johns, a ballistic vest, heavy jacket, hat, gloves..It's still COLD!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Attention all members:
> 
> Brian has lost his mind. Please excuse his rantings about snow being fun until we can get his meds under control and under no circumstance should you follow his advice! The men in nice white coats will be with him shortly.
> 
> ...




Lisa, I think a lot of would need meds. We really dislike the little snow, as one cannot ski, snowmobile and or train outside with clothes on, that one would wear for 3 to 5 months of the year.  


And the guys in the White Jackets, only come when you ahve won teh big prize. The Prize being a really nice vacation. Where they put you in a a nice room with relaxing music that you like, and they put pillows/padding on all the walls and floor so no matter where you get tired you can just go to sleep.   We call this the big prize from where we work. 



Drac said:


> I'm gonna arrange a "psychic eval" for Brian..Despite long johns, a ballistic vest, heavy jacket, hat, gloves..It's still COLD!!!




It may be cold. But normally we live in Cold for a few months and should be able to train in what we wear and use to combat the cold.  

I know the Psychologists will be very busy, for once you start, you will most liekly have to test the whole state to understand why we are here at all.   




Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is all about being out in the elements. Trust me go dress warm and then practice your art out in the snow. (you will love it )



Brian,

I like to train in the clothes jacket I would normally wear. This means the same ear muffs and scarf and jacket and gloves. Now this means that most of the time I have leather gloves and a leather jacket, although sometimes I do have a very heavy thermal jacket and I do go out and move in it just to see what I can do and not do. 

The Snow causes drag on the feet and the ice underneath causes slip dangers, it helps one get their break falls down, as well as their footing.  

I also like it just to walk and shadow box. But then again I am native born to this climate, and also grew up here, and most likely will live the next few years here as well. And I like to be prepared. Although I never said I did not need an eval.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Lisa, I think a lot of would need meds. We really dislike the little snow, as one cannot ski, snowmobile and or train outside with clothes on, that one would wear for 3 to 5 months of the year.  .


 
It's an epidemic..Call FEMA..What am I saying???? Disregard...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2007)

See...Brian likes snow because he doesn't get much of it.  So for him it is a novelty.  Now if he lived where I do where it gets bitching cold for months, he may have a different perspective.  Just as, if I were living say in Florida, the sunshine and warm weather would probably get ho hum after a while....

Yeah....thats it...ho hum....(like hell  )


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> See...Brian likes snow because he doesn't get much of it. So for him it is a novelty. Now if he lived where I do where it gets bitching cold for months, he may have a different perspective. Just as, if I were living say in Florida, the sunshine and warm weather would probably get ho hum after a while....
> 
> Yeah....thats it...ho hum....(like hell  )


 
I lived in Fla for awhile and I came home for ONE WEEK and MISSED it, and damn near froze my butt off..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is all about being out in the elements. Trust me go dress warm and then practice your art out in the snow. (you will love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*YES!!!!!* GOOD IDEA... Lookout trees... here I come


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> It's an epidemic..Call FEMA..What am I saying???? Disregard...



Yes I could use more female options up here. Oh wait you meant some Federal Organization. I guess I would not want that. No reason to increase people's taxes for this.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 21, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes I could use more female options up here. Oh wait you meant some Federal Organization. I guess I would not want that. No reason to increase people's taxes for this.


See, I told you, it's the bathing suits(all right, and what they contain)


----------



## bydand (Jan 21, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> See, I told you, it's the bathing suits(all right, and what they contain)



You couldn't pay me to touch this comment with a response.    I would get tossed off the forum for sure.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> *YES!!!!!* GOOD IDEA... Lookout trees... here I come


 

That does it I'm callin Greenpeace...


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> See, I told you, it's the bathing suits(all right, and what they contain)


 
With some of the suits I saw while in Fla YOU KNOW what they contain..Sometimes you see MORE than you want to and I better quit while I'm ahead..


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 22, 2007)

Drac said:


> With some of the suits I saw while in Fla YOU KNOW what they contain..Sometimes you see MORE than you want to and I better quit while I'm ahead..


Indeed, and so shall I, oh fanged one...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I am glad that you all had a little fun at this _snow lover's_ expense! :rofl:  Seriously though if you dress well and head out in the elements then training outside is great.  It is not just snow but also raging storms where you are doing takedowns but the peson being taken down cannot open their eyes because the rain coming down is to much.  Or training high in the mountains at a differant altitude.  Plus water training at the beach as well! (for all the sun lovers)  This type of training jump starts your system and makes you feel *alive*!


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well I am glad that you all had a little fun at this _snow lover's_ expense! :rofl: Seriously though if you dress well and head out in the elements then training outside is great. It is not just snow but also raging storms where you are doing takedowns but the peson being taken down cannot open their eyes because the rain coming down is to much. Or training high in the mountains at a differant altitude. Plus water training at the beach as well! (for all the sun lovers) This type of training jump starts your system and makes you feel *alive*!


 
I was hoping to have MORE fun at your expense before we got serious..LOL..Seriously ignoring training in the great out-of-doors is a DANGEROUS habit..We don't encounter resisters ONLY on warm Summer days...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was hoping to have MORE fun at your expense before we got serious..LOL..Seriously ignoring training in the great out-of-doors is a DANGEROUS habit..We don't encounter resisters ONLY on warm Summer days...


 
How true a statement that is!


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was hoping to have MORE fun at your expense before we got serious..LOL..Seriously ignoring training in the great out-of-doors is a DANGEROUS habit..We don't encounter resisters ONLY on warm Summer days...


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> How true a statement that is!


 
Which is why I constantly *hammer *home the importance of a good stance..It will decrease your chances of having to roll around on the ice, snow, water...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2007)

Drac said:


> Which is why I constantly *hammer *home the importance of a good stance..It will decrease your chances of having to roll around on the ice, snow, water...


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2007)

It's like talking to the wall sometimes...


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember kneeling in a puddle of ice water for about 10 minutes holding a car load of bad people at gun point and waiting for the locals to arrive..Didn't feel the cold until way later....


----------

